# Compact AX 208cc w/throttle!



## Bguzziman (Dec 18, 2017)

Merry Christmas!

In Jan 2014 I bought an Ariens compact 24 -model 920021 with the new AX series motor built by LCT that only has choke control with a 3600 rpm governed engine. This replaced the previous Briggs and Stratton powered model that did have a throttle. 
When I ordered it I assumed it would have manual throttle control. Nope. That's progress I guess. I started contacting LCT and the only thing they had for this motor was a summer engine running throttle control. I dropped the idea and like Lowered Expectations from mad Tv back in the 90's I started falling out of love with my new machine. I never could get choke off all the way. The Obama carb is set too lean on this machine. Of the 4 positions on the choke I could never get past 3, it was too lean all the way open. Another **** off. The following year, the engine starts bucking and surging and now only runs half ass at 2nd position on choke. Power was down and Naybor's kept staring at me when I ran my yoyo motor. Kept getting worse every year. 
Well, last year I saw the Husqvarna machines and sonabitch, they got a 208cc LCT engine like mine and it's got a manual throttle!!
Time to do some parts Research. 
I had to take a picture of the engine serial number. Compared parts between the two machines and as of today I've got total throttle control, adjusted the super smooth idle a bit lower than the new carb setting. And by golly. The thing runs awesome. Able to switch choke plate off completely for the 1st time and engine doesn't seem to starve for fuel from
Idle all the way up! I now have what I really wanted 3 years ago!

Here is what you do:

Buy complete Carb and throttle knob for the Husky. 
Reuse the red choke knob, it sits on top of throttle control
Complete Carb is LCT03091-white spacer is not needed. 
Grey Throttle knob is LCT53251
Bought parts from Sohar's in Ohio. Was $85 shipped

Remove muffler cover. Lift off choke knob. Unbolt cover around carb. Carb cover has two electric switches that don't have to be disconnected. Turn fuel valve off and Disconnect main fuel line. Disconnect primer line. Lift cover over choke control and let it hang out of the way. Remove silver heat shielding front of carb. Unbolt two long bolts holding carb on. Remove inner carb cover, then start pulling carb off. As you pull it off disconnect the governor rod and spring beside it. Install new carb with new gasket from kit then build it back up. I did not order the governer from the husky. What I did was reuse the spring in the open hole that controls the throttle valve. The old governer rod is far too long (I just cut it short) and I found that the spring alone works very well and is a gentle governer that allows the engine to idle and throttle up nicely. It revs higher now but not too high I guess about ~4500 from the fixed 3600 tractor speed. Husky rates their throttle engine at 6.3hp. I am sure mine must run a bit better than that. For fun I forced the throttle beyond the spring governer speed. The engine roars! The engine torque had the machine starting to spin on the driveway. 
Bottom line is the machine now operates the way it should for those that are not throttle control challenged. The jetting of this carb is spot on, the engine warms up quickly and the choke control can be completely turned off after a couple minutes. Engine likes to idle nice and smooth and now I can operate at full or half power depending on the conditions provided by Mother Nature. 

Merry Christmas to all and a smooth running machine like mine in the New Year!
I created a photo album with a few pics. Couldn't figure out how to load pics on my phone. 
Bruce


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice you have a complete breakdown of the process.

You have a throttle now but from your explanation, seems your choke and running problem was from a dirty carb problem, not a throttle problem.


----------



## Bguzziman (Dec 18, 2017)

At the end when it was surging up and down yes. But from the start I could never get it running right as the choke had to be left partially on, which limits power. Very obviously the original carb wasn't giving enough juice. This new carb runs way nicer and the choke is completely off after it gets warmed up. Very happy, this is how it should have run from the beginning

Bruce


----------

